# Pointer puppies pics



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

My Darling pointer had 9 big healthy puppies yesterday. 4 black & white Bitches, 1 Black & white dog, 3 orange& white dogs and 1 orange & white bitch.

Mum and pups doing really well

I'm well chuffed :flrt:
Enjoy the pics i will post more soon


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Mummy is very beautiful, congrats on the babies


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

What adorable dog and puppies:flrt:. I have always liked this breed, but never had one.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies:2thumb:

Over the years i've had a few different breeds and in my opinion no other breeds come close. It's pointers all the way for me.:2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I saw a wirehaired pup yesterday (presumably a different breed), the feet on it were bigger than our dane's were! I was immediately smitten, she was gorgeous 

What were they originally bred to do - are they flushing dogs like springers?

Edit: doh, the clue is in the name...similar job though!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

congratulations and she's a beautiful bitch! :2thumb:

I'll look forward to watching them grow and develop! :2thumb:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Ah, congratulations to mum and you Kerry, what a credit!!!
Isn't it the most amazing feeling!!
Are you keeping one??
Best wishes,
Laura.
x


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww congrats. 
Mum is a very handsome bitch.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Lozza.Bella said:


> Ah, congratulations to mum and you Kerry, what a credit!!!
> Isn't it the most amazing feeling!!
> Are you keeping one??
> Best wishes,
> ...


It certainly is an amazing feeling. I'm over the moon and so proud of pepper she was amazing i didn't have to do a thing.

I've got my fingers crossed for a show quality bitch, only time will tell.

I will post some more pics tomorrow

Kerryx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow Kerry, what a bunch of beauties! Well done to Pepper, bless her! Will we be seeing any of these pups at training when old enough? hehe x


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

What a beautiful bitch, don't see many English Pointers about nowadays. Hope you get the show quality bitch you want :2thumb:. Pepper looks a happy mummy :no1:.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a stunning bitch, I look forward to seeing her puppies grow too:flrt:


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

awwwwwwhhh ! <3 congratulations on the pups


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone:2thumb:

Colin - You will definately see at least one at ringcraft when they're old enough.

Some more pics for you all, Check back often i will update pics alot, i've turned into one of them annoying people that can only talk about puppies:lol2:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Ah, too cute, congratulations again


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They really are gorgeous and I'm going to love watching them growing up!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Poor Pepper looks bloody knackered Kerry! :lol2:

I'l make everyone on here jealous as I'll be able to have cuddles with whichever puppy is kept & brought to ringcraft classes hehe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Poor Pepper looks bloody knackered Kerry! :lol2:
> 
> I'l make everyone on here jealous as I'll be able to have cuddles with whichever puppy is kept & brought to ringcraft classes hehe :Na_Na_Na_Na:



She is knackered bless her but she's taking it all in her stride, She's doing a fantastic job, i'm so proud of her.

I'm possibly keeping one and a friend is definately having one so you may get the chance to cuddle two:flrt: at ringcraft.
How's little Indy doing?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That picture of her with one of the orange and white ones up there *points* is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flrt: I MAY have squealed a little when I got to that one. Pepper is beautiful and the pups are lovely  I do love pointers!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> She is knackered bless her but she's taking it all in her stride, She's doing a fantastic job, i'm so proud of her.
> 
> I'm possibly keeping one and a friend is definately having one so you may get the chance to cuddle two:flrt: at ringcraft.
> How's little Indy doing?


Aww, bless her. I do like English pointers, but Im not sure I could do with their energy. Otherwise I'd be telling you to persuade Clark to let me have one of those lovely orange & white pups. I've been hinting at him that I need a slightly larger breed than a Chihuahua to show, & that maybe an Italian Greyhaound wcould be my shower hehe


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just love that pic of the orange and white in between its mums front leg, they are so lovely, as is mum.:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Me too.... My favorite pic! Love it!


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Awww, Kerry they are soo beautiful. 

Well done to mum.

I take it you wouldn't be training this week!


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

CE1985F said:


> Awww, Kerry they are soo beautiful.
> 
> Well done to mum.
> 
> I take it you wouldn't be training this week!


Of course i will. Whats the point in having a husband if you cant dump 2 kids and 10 dogs on him when he's done a 12 hour shift:lol2: He has his uses bless him.

See you thursday :2thumb:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

The pic of Pepper with the orange and white pup is my favourite too. If only he was a bitch he's super cute, If he's show quality he may be going to my friend so i'll get to see him loads:2thumb:

I'm already dreading the day they have to go to their new homes, might not feel the same when i'm shoveling s**t all day:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

MRS MURPH said:


> Of course i will. Whats the point in having a husband if you cant dump 2 kids and 10 dogs on him when he's done a 12 hour shift:lol2: He has his uses bless him.
> 
> See you thursday :2thumb:


:lol2::lol2:

I guess!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> Of course i will. Whats the point in having a husband if you cant dump 2 kids and 10 dogs on him when he's done a 12 hour shift:lol2: He has his uses bless him.
> 
> See you thursday :2thumb:


Tee hee!

Congratulations on a lovely litter. Pepper is stunning. I met a couple of pointers a few years back when a couple staying in my family's holiday cottage asked if they could bring theirs. I've never met two more well behaved dogs. They were lovely and friendly, played with our two dogs in our garden nicely and we all went on a walk together.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

*updated pics*

Hi all.

Well they're 11 days old and doing fantastic, I'm sure they're getting more gorgeous every day:flrt:

They've nearly all opened their eyes now and started to stumble around:lol2:

Heres a couple of updated pics and of couse one of pepper













Having a yawn


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

So beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, what a change Kerry! They are growing like weeds! :lol2:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

They have grown so much especially one of the orange and white males. Had to trim thier claws tonight (Had to get the help of a friend, wriggly buggers):lol2: poor peppers belly all scratched,

Pepper is doing brilliant she's such a natural. These pups are so gonna be fed up of me cuddling them, i can't leave them alone.:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> They have grown so much especially one of the orange and white males. Had to trim thier claws tonight (Had to get the help of a friend, wriggly buggers):lol2: poor peppers belly all scratched,
> 
> Pepper is doing brilliant she's such a natural. These pups are so gonna be fed up of me cuddling them, i can't leave them alone.:flrt:


Im going to report you for over-cuddling puppies!!! :devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh they have grown so much, they're coming on great! Lovely balanced litter! :2thumb:

It's fascinating watching how quickly puppies and kittens grow and develop - when I was breeding my cats I got nothing done for 14 weeks - just sat and watched and played and cuddled them! :roll:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Awwh I love them when they get past the sausage stage to the huge feet and ears phase. All gorgeous!


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

feorag said:


> Oh they have grown so much, they're coming on great! Lovely balanced litter! :2thumb:
> 
> It's fascinating watching how quickly puppies and kittens grow and develop - when I was breeding my cats I got nothing done for 14 weeks - just sat and watched and played and cuddled them! :roll:



My hubby thinks i've gone on strike:lol2:

I've just gutted the house it's the first bit of cleaning i've done since they were born my washing is like mount everest:lol2:. I've only done it today because i've got a committee meeting at mine tonight :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

What beautiful pups & of course Pepper :2thumb:.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

3 Weeks old tomorrow and getting cuter by the day. :2thumb:

They spent half hour in the garden the other day and of course my daughter was in the puppy playpen with them:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MRS MURPH said:


> 3 Weeks old tomorrow and getting cuter by the day. :2thumb:
> 
> They spent half hour in the garden the other day and of course my daughter was in the puppy playpen with them:lol2:
> 
> ...


 

Very scrummy puppies:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

AWWWWWWW!!!!! Look at them!!! I MAY have squealed a little..........


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Aww they are lovely


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> AWWWWWWW!!!!! Look at them!!! I MAY have squealed a little..........


Me too!

They're growing great! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> 3 Weeks old tomorrow and getting cuter by the day. :2thumb:
> 
> They spent half hour in the garden the other day and of course my daughter was in the puppy playpen with them:lol2:
> 
> ...


Awww bless em Kerry! :flrt:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Well done to mum! What a beautiful litter :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Beautiful! my JR pups will be three weeks on Monday then the hard work starts time to start weaning, I can see my bitch counting down the days :lol2:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> Beautiful! my JR pups will be three weeks on Monday then the hard work starts time to start weaning, I can see my bitch counting down the days :lol2:


I've been weaning mine for the last week now and boy is pepper happy:lol2: Sometimes when they cry she looks at me as if to say, go on then it's your turn to feed them. 
They are doing really well and are running around trying to trip me up. They are very capable of raiding the washing basket but no matter how much hard work they are, they bring more joy.

Good Luck with the pups

Kerry


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> I've been weaning mine for the last week now and boy is pepper happy:lol2: Sometimes when they cry she looks at me as if to say, go on then it's your turn to feed them.
> They are doing really well and are running around trying to trip me up. They are very capable of raiding the washing basket but no matter how much hard work they are, they bring more joy.
> 
> Good Luck with the pups
> ...


So you may be at ringcraft next week with your leg in a cast? :lol2:

BTW, we missed the AGM tonight as Clark assumed it was at the same place as training, & thats where we went. Oops! :blush:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

congratulations what a georgeous family you have there xx


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> So you may be at ringcraft next week with your leg in a cast? :lol2:
> 
> BTW, we missed the AGM tonight as Clark assumed it was at the same place as training, & thats where we went. Oops! :blush:


I wondered what had happened to you :lol2: You'll get a detention for not reading things properley:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> I wondered what had happened to you :lol2: You'll get a detention for not reading things properley:lol2:


Blame Clark, not me!!! 

So how bad was the riot then? :lol2:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Blame Clark, not me!!!
> 
> So how bad was the riot then? :lol2:


I am pleased and surprised to say we had a very civilised meeting:lol2:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Well i don't quite believe it but they're 4 weeks today, They are all doing exceptionly well and growing really fast.

Here's some pics taken today

First up is the potential keeper :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh! They really are looking fabulous!!

You must be so pleased with them! :2thumb:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

I so am. They're all the most adorable babies ever. They're all pampered by my daughter Chloe. There's just one problem, Chloe has fallen in love with one of the pups, He follows her everywhere and i always find him on his back fast asleep on her lap.. 

So now i have a war:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> I am pleased and surprised to say we had a very civilised meeting:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Well nearly 6 weeks old now, god time flies.

Thought you might like to see a couple of new pics.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe how big they are!!!!! All gorgeous!!! So sweet!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MRS MURPH said:


> Well nearly 6 weeks old now, god time flies.
> 
> Thought you might like to see a couple of new pics.
> 
> ...


 

They havent half grown:2thumb: Beautiful puppies, who is winning the war?


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

aww cuties, they've grown quick :lol2:
have you and your daughter settled on a winner yet?


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Ah WOW Kerry, the little guys look awesome!!! *
*They all look so mischeivous........ LOL!!*
*I can't begin to imagine how much poop there is to clean up, we had 7 in our last litter and that was alot! :lol2:*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> Well nearly 6 weeks old now, god time flies.
> 
> Thought you might like to see a couple of new pics.
> 
> ...


Wow, how they've grown! I bet Pepper hides from that lot! :lol2:

So which pup will we be seeing at training then?


----------



## Nix- (Aug 5, 2010)

Aww bless !! They are absolutely gorgeous!! Always did love the pointers, they have such pretty faces


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh they are stunning! My FIL has two pointers, they're a lovely breed.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

awwww :flrt: have always had a soft spot for pointers


suprising how much they grow between 4 and 6 weeks


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> They havent half grown:2thumb: Beautiful puppies, who is winning the war?


It depends who you ask :lol2:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww.. stunning!

Pepper's a pretty girl too! Though she's obviously a pointer (classic head) have you ever had people call her a dalmation due to her dappled coat?


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Stacey010884 said:


> Awww.. stunning!
> 
> Pepper's a pretty girl too! Though she's obviously a pointer (classic head) have you ever had people call her a dalmation due to her dappled coat?


All the time and it annoys the hell out of me. I bite my tongue and politely correct them.:lol2:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

MRS MURPH said:


> All the time and it annoys the hell out of me. I bite my tongue and politely correct them.:lol2:


:lol2: difficult to be polite at times
My white GSD gets everything! husky, mal, akita, wolf :whip:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol. I mean if I weren't passionate about animals I might make the same mistakes so I shouldn't laugh, but with the amount of information available to people at our fingertips these days it just stuns me. (Not to mention amuses me.)


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Pepper has been acting really strange today! she went into the puppy room got a toy and put it in her bed in the lounge she repeated this till she had all the toys in the lounge. 

Also when i let Leia into the lounge (the bitch i'm keeping) she kept trying to roll on her, like they roll in fox poo.

Anybody have any ideas why pepper is doing this?


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Oh bless her.

Can you maybe add..
Is this her first litter?
How old are the pups now?
Is she still in with them? spending time with them?

It could be that she is just feeling the stress of them soon to be leaving (and hormones), so maybe trying to distance herself from them and creating another family for herself to look after. And her female puppy isnt rightly wanted in her space.

Thats just a thought. I'm sure some of the other people on here may have a better idea : )


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Oh bless her.
> 
> Can you maybe add..
> Is this her first litter?
> ...


Thanks for your reply. There has been a few people here over the last couple of days picking puppies, maybe that has upset her.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey hun, maybe Pepper is doing the rolling thing to tell the pup that she can't be arsed with her & that she is not going to allow her to suckle. Lolly became more distanced from Indy when she was about 6 weeks, & would seek a place away from her to get some peace.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey hun, maybe Pepper is doing the rolling thing to tell the pup that she can't be arsed with her & that she is not going to allow her to suckle. Lolly became more distanced from Indy when she was about 6 weeks, & would seek a place away from her to get some peace.


Maybe! 

It isn't just a one of she's collected all the toys again tonight, I wish i knew why


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MRS MURPH said:


> Maybe!
> 
> It isn't just a one of she's collected all the toys again tonight, I wish i knew why


Maybe she wants the familiarity of her litter's scent but without the hassle of being bounced on, nibbled & pestered :lol2:


----------

